# Informed Traveler interview with TUG regarding our recent survey!



## TUGBrian (Aug 22, 2022)

Did an interview with Informed Traveler a few weeks back and its now live on their site!

shoutout to all our canadian owners and members!






						Past Shows
					

The Informed Traveler is a radio travel show where our goal is to help you become a more informed traveler.




					www.theinformedtraveler.org


----------

